# Parasound P/HP 850



## analogkid455 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a parasound preamp and after an hour of listening to music last night the left channel stopped working. I have narrowed it down to this preamp. No left channel with headphones as well. What should I be looking for or is there a likely cause? Thank you.

Erik


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

analogkid455 said:


> I have a parasound preamp and after an hour of listening to music last night the left channel stopped working. I have narrowed it down to this preamp. No left channel with headphones as well. What should I be looking for or is there a likely cause? Thank you.
> 
> Erik


I know you said you have narrowed it down to the preamp... I am assuming it is doing it on all sources? Are there any fuses for individual channels?


----------



## analogkid455 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes it is doing it on all sources and has only one fuse, which is good.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

analogkid455 said:


> Yes it is doing it on all sources and only one fuse which is good.


Sorry to say but if...
1: It is from all sources
2: It is losing one channel from speaker out, and headphones

It sounds like you have a mechanical failure in the pre-amp. I am not a Tech so i don't know what to tell you to look for next other than taking it to a shop to see what they say it will cost to fix.


----------



## analogkid455 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for responding. Maybe someone else can help me?:help:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Analogkid
The symptoms point to a single point failure.
Could be a wire, a switch, or an IC.
I am not familiar with your unit.
If you are technically inclined 
I would recommend popping the top off and looking at the way the headphone Jack and speaker connections are made.
Follow those wires back and you are looking for something that's in common with both that's disconnected, solder joint cracked, burned or bulging component.


----------



## analogkid455 (Aug 1, 2014)

I took the cover off already and didn't see any components fried or bad solder joints. Maybe an IC went bad. I did notice a relay. Maybe one side of it went bad. It is a dual relay in one unit.


----------

